# Custom Air Suspension *Post yours*



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Who has it and what are you running? Here is mine, I did all the fab work myself.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks nice, how's it ride?


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Looks nice, how's it ride?


Really well, handles great but I can also turn it down for a softer than stock ride.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus348 said:


> Really well, handles great but I can also turn it down for a softer than stock ride.


What is your normal ride stance for cruising? Is there like presets or something?


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Aus348 said:
> 
> 
> > Really well, handles great but I can also turn it down for a softer than stock ride.
> ...


Yeah I made a few presets. I usually like to drive it pretty low but sometimes I drive it at stock height.

This is typically where I'd drive it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus348 said:


> Yeah I made a few presets. I usually like to drive it pretty low but sometimes I drive it at stock height.
> 
> This is typically where I'd drive it.


That looks about in between stock and lowering springs height. I assume when your low, it is on basically even terrain? I cannot believe you do not have potholes that far north though.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Aus348 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I made a few presets. I usually like to drive it pretty low but sometimes I drive it at stock height.
> ...


It is a couple inches lower than lowering spring height. I had it on coilovers before this and drove it this low year round even through winter. There are potholes but you learn how to avoid them and start to drive differently when you own a lowered vehicle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus348 said:


> It is a couple inches lower than lowering spring height. I had it on coilovers before this and drove it this low year round even through winter. There are potholes but you learn how to avoid them and start to drive differently when you own a lowered vehicle.


I'm asking all these questions because, I think..., within a week or two mine will be lowered. I have Bilstein sport struts and Eibach Pro Kit springs.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Aus348 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a couple inches lower than lowering spring height. I had it on coilovers before this and drove it this low year round even through winter. There are potholes but you learn how to avoid them and start to drive differently when you own a lowered vehicle.
> ...


I think you'll like it. Lowering springs won't get you low enough to really effect driving habits much but it'll clean up that wheel gap a bit and handle better as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus348 said:


> I think you'll like it. Lowering springs won't get you low enough to really effect driving habits much but it'll clean up that wheel gap a bit and handle better as well.


That is really what I going for. I am worried about my back and getting in and out though!:hope:


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I'm asking all these questions because, I think..., within a week or two mine will be lowered. I have Bilstein sport struts and Eibach Pro Kit springs.


If your Bilsteins aren't worn out I'm an interested buyer if/when you want to sell them


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Aus348 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll like it. Lowering springs won't get you low enough to really effect driving habits much but it'll clean up that wheel gap a bit and handle better as well.
> ...


Don't be. You will be at most a couple inches lower, which is quite insignificant when getting in and out. Your ride still won't be stiff enough to affect your back, I'm sure. Are you doing the install yourself?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> If your Bilsteins aren't worn out I'm an interested buyer if/when you want to sell them


JEEZ, at least wait until I put them on! But you never know -my wife might have a fit - I think I neglected to tell her what I am doing. Come to think of it, she uses my car to drive her mother places so maybe lower is better - maybe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aus348 said:


> Don't be. You will be at most a couple inches lower, which is quite insignificant when getting in and out. Your ride still won't be stiff enough to affect your back, I'm sure. Are you doing the install yourself?


I was, but I have a Chevy Mechanic who will do them and all of my fluid changes for a pretty reasonable price. He has the privilege of using the shop after hours.


----------

